# Adoption leave / notice / best idea



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi wonderful ladies, 

Seeking advice again. 

My husband and I have been recently linked to two beautiful children. I work for the LA in a school so I am only entitled to Statutory adoption pay. (So won't have to pay back) 

I know that I definitely won't go back after my adoption leave my eldest will start school 4 months after my leave will be up. I know that she'll need me to be there through that transition because otherwise it would be me for 12 months, 3 months of child care and then school I feel this will be way to much change for her. 

My question is can I hand my notice in for 9 months time on going on AL? So I get my 9 months statutory pay but never have to go back in etc to hand notice and work can recruit a replacement properly straight off? 

Is this a really bad idea I'd appreciate any advice / experiences others have had as I don't want to loose entitlement to statutory pay or put myself in a vulnerable position. I've tried ringing the AUK help line but it just said all advisers were busy and cut me off. 

Thank you for all help / advice

DIY x x x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Arghhh just lost A long post (LO asleep on me ATM as choked with cold).

If you resign you lose out on pension contributions and holiday pay by your employe. All helpful if you plan on being a sahm for a while. I wouldn't bother tbh.
X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Gertie x x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ps once you have kid(s) under 16 you can apply to take 16weeks unpaid leave. My policy lets me add on to my AL plus holidays so that would leave room for options if p/t was feasible by then and if you wanted to. Again employer pays into pension on your behalf during this time.

Is this making it feel real now? It was my work plans that made me think wow it's going to happen now. :-D 
X


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi DIYDiva as far as I know you can take up to 12 months adoption leave and you have to give 8 weeks notice of your return date. Perhaps you can use this notice period to let them know you are not returning whether or not there will be a financial penalty I do not know this. You also accrue leave whilst you are on adoption leave too together with bank holidays (although I don't know how this works if you work in a school).

Hope you find your answers, I would be interested to know too 

Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Ladies, 

I don't accrue leave working in a school   unfortunately but didn't know about the right to apply for additional time - I may research that thanks Gertie. I think you're right there is no rush to do what is best for them and I am best to wait and see what is easiest for me when the time comes. 

x x x x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

There's normally a section on this part if you have an ok mat/adoption policy. Even look under line manager guides if required as this type of thing is very specific to individual circumstances.

If you are only getting sap then yes theoretically you can give adoption notice & resign but to me it only benefits an employer as they can fill the role on perm basis (likely they have a mandatory time it must be held). If someone takes your role on FTC basis as mat/adoption cover then they are protected under the new employment legislation that protects temp workers after 12 weeks ie they get perm benefits.
HTH


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Gertie I'm impressed you're a very wise woman. Thank you again I went through the policy and didn't notice anything but I will research (discreetly) when in work next week   .


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Lol I don't feel it at the mo hehe but in my line of work I used to know much more about employment terms.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh another thought - if you resigned you wouldn't be eligible for any redundancies occurred (maybe unlikely in your area).


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Hiya hun if it's an LA I recommend getting a copy from their HR detailing everything you are entitled to as a government employee there is quite a lot  xxx


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

Currently by law you are entitled to up to 1 years adoption leave, in that time you can decide if you want to return or not. You will not get money for all of this period as the statutory pay will end. I have recently handed my notice in for very similar reasons as yourself but left it to nearer the time I was expected to go back before informing them. My contract says I have 8 weeks to advise them if I intended to finish. My advise would be check your contract. 

Enjoy every minute of your little darling (as I do!) it was definitely the best thing I did to stop work, money will be tight for a while but you cannot get that time back so it is the commitment we made. My little one has the stability of routine and me to help with the healing process. It is great that you have recognised the importance of getting it right for your child.

Another thing you might think of doing is to ask if your employer would give you a career break, this way they may keep your job open until you are ready to return.

Best of luck X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah that's lovely thank you x x


----------

